

Open Source Databases Widely Used, Seldom Paid For  - gscott
http://news.yahoo.com/s/cmp/20080402/tc_cmp/207000893;_ylt=AiHvIGuLJ_7Rc3rJtJKI1MQjtBAF

======
chrisbroadfoot
I don't see the point of the article?

